# EL GOLF PARTE II



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*ALGUNAS TOMAS DEL GOLF Y OTRAS DE LAS PALMERAS DEL GOLF EN TRUJILLO*




























*QUE METICHES¡¡¡¡¡*



























































































*Y AQUI YA NO NOS DEJARON ENTRAR ...ERA PRIVADO*









































































*AHORA SKY Y PERUPD SUBAN SUS FOTOS Y NO SE OLVIDEN DE ESCRIBIR SUS DERECHOS DE AUTOR PARA QUE NO LAS PIRATEEN.*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buen trabajo Libidito, supongo que es el barrio mas exclusivo de Trujillo no?


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

Lamentablemente ya no es el zona mas exclusiva en Trujillo, ahora se ha vuelto muy poblada y surgieron en la ciudad zonas mas privadas y exclusivas.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Yo no diria lamentablemente. No crees?


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Muy buena Libidito, futuro Mr. Incascraper.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

mhubert said:


> Muy buena Libidito, futuro Mr. Incascraper.


graxxx, y tambien a todos por los comentarios, from Trujillo cuales son los otros lugares mas privados y exclusivos para poder ir a tomar fotos aunk sea desde afuera..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustan mucho los barrios trujillanos, se parecen a los de Lima,bonitas fotos.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Qué hermosos barrios trujillanos, también me alegra saber que están surgiendo nuevos barrios más exclusivos que el Golf en la Capital de la Primavera.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

from Trujillo said:


> Lamentablemente ya no es el zona mas exclusiva en Trujillo, ahora se ha vuelto muy poblada y surgieron en la ciudad zonas mas privadas y exclusivas.


me puedes mencionar cuales son esas zonas mas privadas y exclusivas, te lo agradeceria
saludos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Se me parece un poco al distrito de Surco en Lima. Interesantes las fotos, arquitectònicamente no confiaba mucho en el progreso de Trujillo, pero se nota que hay preocupaciòn en diseño.

En todo caso en estas fotos se ve mejor que en otras que han mostrado


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Libidito, aquí dejo algunas tomas dentro del Golf y Country Club. Se ve el estacionamiento principal, el hall de ingreso y parte de el área de niños...luego haré un thread más completo del club, con las áreas deportivas, gimansio, restaurants, etc.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Excelentes fotos perupd, pero ya seguramente te las piratearonn...


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

se ve bien pituco ese club trujillano,muy elegante esta ciudad.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Muy bonito que es este barrio de Trujillo. Gracias por las fotos. kay:

-koolkid


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Muy bonito el barrio el Golf, pero por fa' from trujillo dinos cuál es, ahora, la zona exclusiva de Trujillo.


----------



## from Trujillo (Jul 5, 2006)

Por lo mismo que son zonas privadas no se pueden mostrar, pero los voy a pasar al moderador para ver su opinión al respecto y si él lo autoriza, pues las mostraremos.


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

esta bacan esa zona de trujillo pero una pregunta del club que tomaron las fotos, es gente propia de trujillo o gente que va de lima atrujillo


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Nada que envidiar a Surco !!!*

Si Vane,tiene mucho parecido a Surco y a Monterrico...creo que no sería errado pensar que en la actualidad (sin desmerecer a otras ciudades),Trujillo cuenta con los barrios residenciales màs desarrollados fuera de Lima. El progreso que noto en Trujillo es admirable.. su casco histórico bien cuidado,sus playas bien cuidadas.. su barrios residenciales con mucha pujanza... y absolutamente todo se vè limpio,ordenado,bien pintado... 




Vane de Rosas said:


> Se me parece un poco al distrito de Surco en Lima. Interesantes las fotos, arquitectònicamente no confiaba mucho en el progreso de Trujillo, pero se nota que hay preocupaciòn en diseño.
> 
> En todo caso en estas fotos se ve mejor que en otras que han mostrado


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

jisals said:


> esta bacan esa zona de trujillo pero una pregunta del club que tomaron las fotos, es gente propia de trujillo o gente que va de lima atrujillo


Gente de Trujillo. Por qué la pregunta?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jisals said:


> esta bacan esa zona de trujillo pero una pregunta del club que tomaron las fotos, es gente propia de trujillo o gente que va de lima atrujillo


Me parece interesante tu pregunta si lo que quieres indicar es que hay turismo hacia trujillo.

E incluso si la inversiòn es Limeña. Sería bueno saber en ambos casos que Trujillo sea atractivo para invertir o para distraerse de la gran ciudad.

Estoy segura que la hiciste por curiosidad y no por molestar


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Muy bien dicho "lo de segunda"*

*No tengo nada en contra por los sureños... pero TRX,fàcil en la actualidad està compitiendo por un honroso "segundo lugar".. * 


libidito said:


> segunda o tercera??? suena mejor


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

libidito said:


> segunda o tercera??? suena mejor


suena un poco aburrido repetir el tema,Arequipa aun sigue siendo la segunda ciudad por todos los lados que lo miren,aunque merito porque Trujillo se esta desarrollando y bastante,en un futuro proximo podriamos preguntar la misma pregunta.Pero por ahora simplemente faltan mejores fotos y angulos para que realmente puedan apreciar la blanca.Espero ser el que traiga esas fotos.Tampoco quiero sonar malo,me alegra que Trujillo se esta desarollando,tal vez es el mejor boom de provincias,vamos a ver que pasa.Saludos.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Dodiperu said:


> Esta foto es digna de portada de CD.... deberìan pensar en serio en conformar un grupo musical.. realmente les ha quedado formidable la foto..("de lujo" como dicen los paraguayos)...


jajajaja, y podriamos titular nuestro álbum Suburban walkers o algo asi, con skyperu en la voz principal jajajaja... hay fotos donde nos han agarrado mucho más desprevenidos, que llegan a ser rochosas, bueno hemos acordado no mostrarlas...todos advertidos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> suena un poco aburrido repetir el tema,Arequipa aun sigue siendo la segunda ciudad por todos los lados que lo miren,aunque merito porque Trujillo se esta desarrollando y bastante,en un futuro proximo podriamos *preguntar la misma pregunta*.Pero por ahora simplemente faltan mejores fotos y angulos para que realmente puedan apreciar la blanca.Espero ser el que traiga esas fotos.Tampoco quiero sonar malo,me alegra que Trujillo se esta desarollando,tal vez es el mejor boom de provincias,vamos a ver que pasa.Saludos.


Hacer la misma pregunta  suena mejor


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> jajajaja, y podriamos titular nuestro álbum Suburban walkers o algo asi, con skyperu en la voz principal jajajaja... hay fotos donde nos han agarrado mucho más desprevenidos, que llegan a ser rochosas, bueno hemos acordado no mostrarlas...todos advertidos.


si pss como la foto en el Jano´s, por favor nunca la posteen pleaseeeee


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

libidito said:


> Hacer la misma pregunta  suena mejor


jajaj tienes razon


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Me llega informacion que una cadena importante ya compro el terreno junto a las Torrres de Primavera donde se inicia la construccion de un moderno supermercado. Asimismo un nuevo proyecto por esta zona incluye edificios de departamentos considerando unos 20 pisos como promedio, luego incluyo mas detalles.

El local comprado es el ubicado en la esquina de la Av. NIcolas de Pierola, junto al colegio Perpetuo Socorro, según información que puedo recabar es una cadena de Lima.

También se anuncia la construccion en Setiembre de un edificio de departamentos en la Av. Costa Rica, cerca a la UPAO de 12 pisos por parte de la Constructora Cominka.
La Constructora MAYO, tambien inicia la construccion de su edificio en la Av. Larco 162, un concepto muy moderno que contara con 10 pisos.
Creo que empieza la consolidacion de crecimiento en Trujillo y su desarrollo en todo aspecto es muy interesante y atractivo para inversionistas, quienes ya estan llegando según informa el Diario Gestión, esperemos que los trámites burocraticos no lo demoren.

Anamontoya20.. Univisión


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

20 pisos! estabamos esperando esos edificios, y lo del Supermercado creo q hubo rumores ojala se concrete 
El edificio que construiran en la eskina de Costa Rica de 12 pisos tmb esta Under Construction o aun no? pues de este ultimo edificio yo tengo datos concretos que sera una realidad. no sale render aun no? 
pero bueno! recontra desviado el ultimo dato. = interesante


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Dodiperu said:


> *No tengo nada en contra por los sureños... pero TRX,fàcil en la actualidad està compitiendo por un honroso "segundo lugar".. *


no se peleen muchachos todos somos peruanos.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

drinks_21 said:


> Me llega informacion que una cadena importante ya compro el terreno junto a las Torrres de Primavera donde se inicia la construccion de un moderno supermercado. Asimismo un nuevo proyecto por esta zona incluye edificios de departamentos considerando unos 20 pisos como promedio, luego incluyo mas detalles.
> 
> El local comprado es el ubicado en la esquina de la Av. NIcolas de Pierola, junto al colegio Perpetuo Socorro, según información que puedo recabar es una cadena de Lima.
> 
> ...


todo esto lo posteo hace unos meses el forista from trujillo 
porque lo volvistes a repetir????????


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

drinks_21 said:


> Me llega informacion que una cadena importante ya compro el terreno junto a las Torrres de Primavera donde se inicia la construccion de un moderno supermercado. Asimismo un nuevo proyecto por esta zona incluye edificios de departamentos considerando unos 20 pisos como promedio, luego incluyo mas detalles.
> 
> El local comprado es el ubicado en la esquina de la Av. NIcolas de Pierola, junto al colegio Perpetuo Socorro, según información que puedo recabar es una cadena de Lima.
> 
> ...



Vamos corrigiendo:

No sera una torre, sino 3 torres de 12 pisos que hara COMINKA, segun ellos mismos afirmaron en un articulo de la revista de la direccion de vivienda de aqui.

Las terrazas de LArco que ya cumple 2 meses de haber iniciado su construccion ya no tendra 10 pisos, sino solo 8 pisos cada una de las dos torres, esto debido a estudios q hicieron de suelo y que se les recomendo no construir hasta 10. Que bestias!!!! en vez que utilizaran una tecnologia constructiva mas resistente aunque cara (pero rentable al final) y lejos de restarle pisos, le aumentaran, que webones........ Eso me lo dijo la misma constructora MAYO, mediante su representante de ventas.....




Por lo demas, esperamos con muchas ansias, nos amplies esa }info al detalle y con graficos si fuera posible y a la brevedad posible...

gracias por tu aporte !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sería mostro un edifico de 20 pisos, siempre he escuchado sobre el problema de suelos en Trujillo.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

No creo que haya algún problema físico en los suelos de Trujillo que haga imposible a la tecnología moderna levantar edificios altos, de 20 a más pisos. Lo que sí falta creo es voluntad, atrevimiento y capital por supuesto.


----------



## espejo_sin_reflejo (Jul 28, 2006)

Alguien tendria por favor el mapa completo de calles trujillanas sobretodo de la parte de El Golf? pues estoy algo confundido por algunas calles y sobretodo parques, gracias:tongue2: .


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

espejo_sin_reflejo said:


> Alguien tendria por favor el mapa completo de calles trujillanas sobretodo de la parte de El Golf? pues estoy algo confundido por algunas calles y sobretodo parques, gracias:tongue2: .


Hay una guía de calles www.guiacalles.com, pero no está completo y faltan algunas calles y hay otras calles que están con el nombre mal...
Creo que el mapa más confiable es el de las páginas amarillas de Trujillo...aunque en ese yo me pierdo buscando calles.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

buenoooooooo


----------



## espejo_sin_reflejo (Jul 28, 2006)

Lamentablemente en la pagina http://www.guiacalles.com/calles/indexv.asp?ID=1907&city=trujillo las calles no estan actualizadas y en las paginas amarillas no dan las calles trujillanas. Tengo una duda acerca de la calle Las Cucardas, Los jardines del Golf que se encuentra adyacente a un parque.... la calle esta cerca de la prolongacion Vallejo? Ademas en Google Earth las imagines creo que son antiguas y no se logra ver la parte nueva de Victor Larco. Alguien por favor podria darme mas informacion (mapas) y si es posible imagenes recientes de esa zona (Los jardines del Golf), sobretodo de sus parques?? muchisimas gracias, y disculpen la molestia.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

^^
Yo me refería a las paginas amarillas fisicas. Skyperu supongo que puede scannear esa parte del Golf.


----------



## espejo_sin_reflejo (Jul 28, 2006)

En este momento no me encuentro en el Perù y por eso solo puedo informarme y averiguar por este medio (internet). Soy de Trujillo pero ya son casi 18 años que falto de mi pais... mi interes nace por motivo de una futura vivienda alla. Navegando por Google encontre este sito y me dio un gusto enorme poder ver mi pais y sobretodo mi ciudad, Trujillo ha crecido y mejorado mucho en todo este tiempo. Muy lindas fotos, buen trabajo estan haciendo! :applause: sobretodo lo apreciamos nosotros que estamos lejos y que con las imagenes podemos ver nuestras queridas ciudades. 
Gracias.
Saludos:wave: :baeh3:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Donde vives?


----------

